# Alfine with taper lock dropout



## fraal (Mar 19, 2009)

OK brains trust, how do you think the Alfine non-turn washers will play with a "Taper lock" dropout system, as the new On-One Inbred has?

http://evilism.wordpress.com/2009/06/29/stolen-taper-lock-dropout/

My guess: Remove the "tab" part from the taperlock washer, and slot the alfine non-turn washer's tab in instead. That way everything's still nice and square, and you've still got a non-turn washer there. Bit of a pain though. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, it’s tapered (I am assuming laterally), as opposed to just being notched in nature, and therefore I would assume that it could in time washer out and be sloppy. Without actually putting my 330W+ leg power into the setup firsthand, I honestly cannot argue the virtues of the tapered design, but my inner engineer says it won’t last long under serious abuse.


----------



## kiwial (Aug 27, 2010)

fraal said:


> OK brains trust, how do you think the Alfine non-turn washers will play with a "Taper lock" dropout system, as the new On-One Inbred has?
> 
> http://evilism.wordpress.com/2009/06/29/stolen-taper-lock-dropout/
> 
> My guess: Remove the "tab" part from the taperlock washer, and slot the alfine non-turn washer's tab in instead. That way everything's still nice and square, and you've still got a non-turn washer there. Bit of a pain though. Any other thoughts?


What a Mf good idea... 'taperlock' ("its such a good idea it could have been my one" hahah)
Unfortunately you could not just put the Alfine NR washer in there for a couple of reasons:
Because the dropout is tapered the 'tap' part of the taperlock washer must also be tapered (and they say so '...the included tapered washer...') to keep everything parallel...
And the Alfine NR washer has a bigger outside diameter but that could be easily fixed.
Plus the 'lockpart' of the Alfine NR washer is a different size for sure.

The only problem I can see with the 'taperlock' system is that there is not much material in contact between washer and dropout but that could all be made bigger by them if it turns out to be a problem.

Nice to be able to get rid of that stupid chain tensioner.
Al

:incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato::incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato::incazzato: :incazzato:


----------

